# Russia Leaves India Stunned By Backing 2000 Km China-Pakistan Business Corridor



## New World

Russia's nebulous public position on its growing ties with Pakistan continues to give sleepless nights to Indian policymakers who have sought to isolate Islamabad on the issue of terrorism. After it officially denied reports that it had shown any interest in China-Pakistan Economic Corridor (CPEC), Moscow has not just declared strong support for the China-funded project but also announced its intention to link its own Eurasian Economic Union project with CPEC.









REUTERS

CPEC, which will link Gwadar in Pakistan's restive Balochistan province to Xinjiang in China, remains a major bugbear for Indian foreign policy as it passes through the Gilgit-Baltistan region in Pakistan administered Kashmir claimed by India. Beijing has shown scant regard for India's concerns despite PM Narendra Modi himself having taken up the issue of Chinese involvement in the disputed territory with President Xi Jinping.

Moscow last month emphatically denied Pakistan media reports that it was looking to involve itself in CPEC by acquiring access to the port built by China at Gwadar . Russia's ambassador to Pakistan Alexey Y Dedov has now been quoted as saying that Russia and Pakistan have held discussions to merge Moscow's Eurasian Economic Union project with the CPEC.

Dedov said Russia "strongly" supported CPEC as it was important for Pakistan's economy and also regional connectivity.






REUTERS

The mixed signals emanating from Moscow, as strategic affairs expert Brahma Chellaney said, are injecting uncertainty in the direction of the Russia-India relationship whose trajectory long epitomized constancy and stability.

"It is as if Moscow no longer sees India as a reliable friend or partner. Indeed, by seeking common cause with India's regional adversaries — including by supporting the China-Pakistan Economic Corridor through internationally disputed territory and engaging with the Pakistan-backed Taliban — Russia is challenging India's core interests," said Chellaney.

India continues to officially maintain that it doesn't see any "downward trend" in relations with Russia even as it works behind the scenes to convince Moscow that Pakistan remained the fountainhead of terrorism in the region.

For India though, Russia further queered the situation in Afghanistan by declaring that it regarded Afghan Taliban as a national military-political movement. Russia is looking to engage the Taliban apparently to defeat IS but, as the MEA spokesperson warned last week, India wants any engagement with Taliban to respect the internationally recognized red lines, including giving up violence and severing ties with al-Qaida.






REUTERS

The comments made by Dedov are only the latest in a series of Russian doublespeak on Pakistan this year. As it officially conveyed to Moscow, India was disturbed by Russia's decision to hold its first ever joint military exercise with Pakistan days after Uri terror strike which left 19 Indian soldiers dead. The Russians justified it by saying that the exercise was meant to help Pakistan deal with terrorism.
At the Brics Goa summit in October, Russia chose not to help India publicly name Pakistan based terrorist outfits like Lashkar and Jaish in the official declaration in the face of Chinese resistance.

Russia continues to insist that its ties with Pakistan will not come at India's cost. Asked about the Russia-Pakistan military exercise though, at the recent Heart of Asia conference, Russia's presidential envoy to Pakistan Zamir Kabulov said Moscow didn't complain about India's close cooperation with the US and so India also shouldn't complain about "much low level" of cooperation between Russia and Pakistan. India may or may not complain, but it's certainly watching with eyes wide open.

http://www.indiatimes.com/news/indi...-china-pakistan-business-corridor-267711.html

Reactions: Like Like:
19


----------



## New World

guys can any one give the number of any burnol company..

really need burnol for eastern neighbor... urgent guys..

Reactions: Like Like:
16


----------



## Arshad mahmood Hussain

Indian is like a high maintenance woman, so needy and pathetically insecure

Reactions: Like Like:
22


----------



## Peaceful Civilian

Same time India has invested billions of dollars, and still doing major defense deals with Russia, India can pressurize Russia to halt military deals but it can't pressurize Russia on international relation. Pakistan is very important player in the region, Russia knows it, and it can't ignore this reality. One of the reason Russia want good relation with Pakistan and it is interested to increase trade with Pakistan.

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## I S I

But but Russia is India's slave
But but S400 Triumph
But but PAKFA
But but biggest weapons buyer
But but butthurt



New World said:


>


*Modi: Dil main mere hai darde disco, darde disco*

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## cloud4000

Modi treats India's foreign policy as a blunt force instrument -- our way or else -- when in reality it should be both realistic and nuanced.

Reactions: Like Like:
16


----------



## BRITISH

India should think about be part of this progress not to make fail it

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Syed1.

Somebody quick send burnol east of the border. They have a huge difference in supply and demand.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ZenBird

Nothing new. Its pretty obvious there is a Pakistan, Russia and China alliance in the works. America is going to be business as usual with Pakistan where it needs but covertly supporting India. Israel is pro India obviously. India will desperately try to become the next China to counter the alliance.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## dadeechi

New World said:


> guys can any one give the number of any burnol company..
> 
> really need burnol for eastern neighbor... urgent guys..



Here you go..






http://morepen.com/contact-us.htm

http://morepen.com/Burnol.htm

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## New World

cloud4000 said:


> Modi treats India's foreign policy as a blunt force instrument -- our way or else -- when in reality it should be both realistic and nuanced.


yes, he is too quick to make decisions without seeing the ground realities..

i think the reason for Russia's closeness with Pakistan during Modi's rule is that...
Russian thinks that Modi+company's blind hatred against Pakistan and there support for ISIS to counter Afghan Taliban and Pakistan will haunt Russia and its neighbors and will give reason to USA/NATO to infiltrate further into Russian neighborhood.. 

this is the national security threat to Russians and that;s why they are making both Afghan Taliban and Pakistan their Friends to crush ISIS before it holds ground



dadeechi said:


> Here you go..
> 
> View attachment 362179
> 
> 
> http://morepen.com/contact-us.htm
> 
> http://morepen.com/Burnol.htm


thanks dadeechi i was thinking to tag you here..

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Qutb-ud-din Aybak

dadeechi said:


> Here you go..
> 
> View attachment 362179
> 
> 
> http://morepen.com/contact-us.htm
> 
> http://morepen.com/Burnol.htm


thanks God many indians know the address. They will use it now.

Reactions: Like Like:
12


----------



## Asgard

LMAO.
An article by a TOI-let owned subsidiary.

Here is the reality on CPEC and Russia Pakistan:

1) In his Annual address to Russian Parliament two weeks back, President Putin specifically called India a foreign policy priority and privileged strategic partner whereas he made zero mention of Pakistan.

2)Russian Special envoy Kabulov specifically called cooperation with Pakistan low level & purely commercial compared to strategic one with India.

3)In the past four months while Russia signed several deals for sales of defence equipment to India, it publicly humiliated Pakistan by rejecting sale of Su-35.

4)In another episode of public humiliation for Pakistan, Russia publicly rejected reports of Russia joining CPEC.

5) Russia humiliated Pakistan , by sending only 70 soldiers to its exercise with Pakistan but sending over 200 to its exercise with India.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Hareeb

Someone in the east must be screaming with rectal pain. 
I think Russia is following Chinese One Door policy in South Asia: Trade with all countries on equal basis, and this is helping them to gain influence in the region.

Reactions: Like Like:
12


----------



## Hassan Guy

New World said:


>


Who the hell is Brazil's new president?
How the hell is Zuma still in power?
Where is that guy's suit?


----------



## PAKISTANFOREVER

BRITISH said:


> India should think about be part of this progress not to make fail it




india DOES NOT need to be a part of CPEC. They have a huge border with China and an alternative route with Chabahar. CPEC in NO WAY benefits them. 

CPEC is not just a route. That is a small part of it. CPEC and other linked projects are a massive push and initiative to industrialize Pakistan, make our infrastructure world class and greatly improve the living standard of our citizens. As india is our eternal enemy I don't see how they can join CPEC. It's like asking German Nazis to help Israel economically.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Riz

New World said:


> guys can any one give the number of any burnol company..
> 
> really need burnol for eastern neighbor... urgent guys..


Yeh aag burnol sa nhi bujhy GI Mary Bhai inko chaheay k sharam sa zameen ma ghus jain

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hassan Guy

PAKISTANFOREVER said:


> india DOES NOT need to be a part of CPEC. They have a huge border with China and an alternative route with Chabahar. CPEC in NO WAY benefits them.
> 
> CPEC is not just a route. That is a small part of it. CPEC and other linked projects are a massive push and initiative to industrialize Pakistan, make our infrastructure world class and greatly improve the living standard of our citizens. As india is our eternal enemy I don't see how they can join CPEC. It's like asking German Nazis to help Israel economically.


Give this man a positive rating


----------



## AZADPAKISTAN2009

Pakistan / China business corridor should not be a concern to outsider India becasue the goal is for economy of Pakistan/China and Asia 

Similarly Pakistan-Russia , economic discussions have no room for India as they are not part of Pakistan

We engage various countries for business talks


----------



## New World

riz1978 said:


> Yeh aag burnol sa nhi bujhy GI Mary Bhai inko chaheay k sharam sa zameen ma ghus jain


like this
..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JAGGA-J

indian state is highly unreliable (minus the indian Punjab which they are dismembering language/culture/land). in virtually every respect Modi is a cluster F**K and a two faced backstabber that will continue to shine american shoes as required. On the other hand, Pakistan has mulvi issues and barbaric laws enacted to subjugate faith, moreover, Pakistan has families in power that are deeply corrupt holding back the nation to experience it's full potential. 

Simply put, india is an outsider with respect to the future of Eurasia/Central Asia/Middle east and on to the African continent. The African Continent is the future economic hub too and China has been making progress there for decades as well. Russia/China will eventually have Naval presence in Gawadr as the American empire continues to erode due largely to the self inflicted chaotic wars for 240 years & nationalistic fervor.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## dadeechi

New World said:


> thanks dadeechi i was thinking to tag you here..



Next time don't forget.


----------



## RazaGujjar

dadeechi said:


> Here you go..
> 
> View attachment 362179
> 
> 
> http://morepen.com/contact-us.htm
> 
> http://morepen.com/Burnol.htm



By taking the time out to find this info, You have effectively acknowledged you need assistance acquiring burnol...

Is there an PDF member on the board that can help our neighbor here? Please do.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## dadeechi

RazaGujjar said:


> By taking the time out to find this info, You have effectively acknowledged you need assistance acquiring burnol...
> 
> Is there an PDF member on the board that can help our neighbor here? Please do.



@*New World
*
*@riz1978*
*
Are already helping but I would say the more the merrier 

Any and all help in this regard would be welcome.

*



riz1978 said:


> Yeh aag burnol sa nhi bujhy GI Mary Bhai inko chaheay k sharam sa zameen ma ghus jain



May be you do not know Hindus are encouraged and trained to be shameless and majority of Hindus are shameless people.


----------



## ISI-1

New World said:


> Russia's nebulous public position on its growing ties with Pakistan continues to give sleepless nights to Indian policymakers who have sought to isolate Islamabad on the issue of terrorism. After it officially denied reports that it had shown any interest in China-Pakistan Economic Corridor (CPEC), Moscow has not just declared strong support for the China-funded project but also announced its intention to link its own Eurasian Economic Union project with CPEC.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> REUTERS
> 
> CPEC, which will link Gwadar in Pakistan's restive Balochistan province to Xinjiang in China, remains a major bugbear for Indian foreign policy as it passes through the Gilgit-Baltistan region in Pakistan administered Kashmir claimed by India. Beijing has shown scant regard for India's concerns despite PM Narendra Modi himself having taken up the issue of Chinese involvement in the disputed territory with President Xi Jinping.
> 
> Moscow last month emphatically denied Pakistan media reports that it was looking to involve itself in CPEC by acquiring access to the port built by China at Gwadar . Russia's ambassador to Pakistan Alexey Y Dedov has now been quoted as saying that Russia and Pakistan have held discussions to merge Moscow's Eurasian Economic Union project with the CPEC.
> 
> Dedov said Russia "strongly" supported CPEC as it was important for Pakistan's economy and also regional connectivity.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> REUTERS
> 
> The mixed signals emanating from Moscow, as strategic affairs expert Brahma Chellaney said, are injecting uncertainty in the direction of the Russia-India relationship whose trajectory long epitomized constancy and stability.
> 
> "It is as if Moscow no longer sees India as a reliable friend or partner. Indeed, by seeking common cause with India's regional adversaries — including by supporting the China-Pakistan Economic Corridor through internationally disputed territory and engaging with the Pakistan-backed Taliban — Russia is challenging India's core interests," said Chellaney.
> 
> India continues to officially maintain that it doesn't see any "downward trend" in relations with Russia even as it works behind the scenes to convince Moscow that Pakistan remained the fountainhead of terrorism in the region.
> 
> For India though, Russia further queered the situation in Afghanistan by declaring that it regarded Afghan Taliban as a national military-political movement. Russia is looking to engage the Taliban apparently to defeat IS but, as the MEA spokesperson warned last week, India wants any engagement with Taliban to respect the internationally recognized red lines, including giving up violence and severing ties with al-Qaida.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> REUTERS
> 
> The comments made by Dedov are only the latest in a series of Russian doublespeak on Pakistan this year. As it officially conveyed to Moscow, India was disturbed by Russia's decision to hold its first ever joint military exercise with Pakistan days after Uri terror strike which left 19 Indian soldiers dead. The Russians justified it by saying that the exercise was meant to help Pakistan deal with terrorism.
> At the Brics Goa summit in October, Russia chose not to help India publicly name Pakistan based terrorist outfits like Lashkar and Jaish in the official declaration in the face of Chinese resistance.
> 
> Russia continues to insist that its ties with Pakistan will not come at India's cost. Asked about the Russia-Pakistan military exercise though, at the recent Heart of Asia conference, Russia's presidential envoy to Pakistan Zamir Kabulov said Moscow didn't complain about India's close cooperation with the US and so India also shouldn't complain about "much low level" of cooperation between Russia and Pakistan. India may or may not complain, but it's certainly watching with eyes wide open.
> 
> http://www.indiatimes.com/news/indi...-china-pakistan-business-corridor-267711.html



Who's the guy in the middle wearing a KAGRAH - dress?



Hassan Guy said:


> Who the hell is Brazil's new president?
> How the hell is Zuma still in power?
> Where is that guy's suit?



Who's the guy in the middle wearing a KAGRAH/dress?



PAKISTANFOREVER said:


> india DOES NOT need to be a part of CPEC. They have a huge border with China and an alternative route with Chabahar. CPEC in NO WAY benefits them.
> 
> CPEC is not just a route. That is a small part of it. CPEC and other linked projects are a massive push and initiative to industrialize Pakistan, make our infrastructure world class and greatly improve the living standard of our citizens. As india is our eternal enemy I don't see how they can join CPEC. It's like asking German Nazis to help Israel economically.



Go boy go, nicely put! 



I S I said:


> But but Russia is India's slave
> But but S400 Triumph
> But but PAKFA
> But but biggest weapons buyer
> But but butthurt
> 
> 
> *Modi: Dil main mere hai darde disco, darde disco*



Has anyone noticed how tense and clueless Mr Putin looks being beside Mr Modi? Seems Mr Putin feels immensely embarrassed and wishes he was elsewhere...


----------



## Areesh

Asgard said:


> LMAO.
> An article by a TOI-let owned subsidiary.
> 
> Here is the reality on CPEC and Russia Pakistan:



Nice try. But a very pathetic and poor effort to cover the embarrassment. These 5 points are simply not enough and very poorly constructed. Add 10 more lame points. 

Who knows all this lameness might cover the embarrassment to some extent.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ISI-1

New World said:


> like this
> ..
> View attachment 362191



I think Mr Putin feels like this ostrich walking beside Mr Modi...


----------



## Hakikat ve Hikmet

New World said:


> yes, he is too quick to make decisions without seeing the ground realities..
> 
> i think the reason for Russia's closeness with Pakistan during Modi's rule is that...
> Russian thinks that Modi+company's blind hatred against Pakistan and there support for ISIS to counter Afghan Taliban and Pakistan will haunt Russia and its neighbors and will give reason to USA/NATO to infiltrate further into Russian neighborhood..
> 
> this is the national security threat to Russians and that;s why they are making both Afghan Taliban and Pakistan their Friends to crush ISIS before it holds ground
> 
> 
> thanks dadeechi i was thinking to tag you here..


Modi looks like loving to take quick decisions while isolating himself from any second opinions. The case being his "surgical strike" on the Indian currency. Gone are the days of the prudent and patient Indian leadership who undoubtedly succeeded in diplomacy against Pak. If he can be so aloof against his own folks with demonitization, how'd it look like against the Paks? So, this is a "cornered tiger" condition, and historically Paks fight back well. Clear and present indications are getting more obvious as the days pass. _Elhamdulillah!!_

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Asgard

Areesh said:


> Nice try. But a very pathetic and poor effort to cover the embarrassment. These 5 points are simply not enough and very poorly constructed. Add 10 more lame points.
> 
> Who knows all this lameness might cover the embarrassment to some extent.


You need Burnol:

Reactions: Negative Rating Negative Rating:
1


----------



## Areesh

Asgard said:


> You need Burnol:



I need burnol??

Why because Russia supports CPEC?? Same CPEC that india opposes.

Come on buddy. Your latest post is with even more lameness than those 5 points.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Hellraiser007

India and Russia are working on north south corridor along with Iran and Afghanistan. This is going to be a major project for the mentioned four nations along with former soviet nations.

Chinese are using Pakistan to confuse India and Russia.
This is part and parcel of beijings game to drive a wedge between India and Russia. Both India and Russia knows importance of strategic relationship between India and Russia for the peace and stability of Asia.

There will always be a tough competition for china in Asia and things will be tougher from here for china.

Pakistan is just a pawn whose world revolves around cpec and china.

Reactions: Negative Rating Negative Rating:
1 | Like Like:
4


----------



## Asim Mirza

Zamir Kabulov, the Russian President’s Special Envoy on Afghanistan, reminded India that Moscow hasn’t made any complaints about New Delhi’s growing cooperation with Washington on matters of defense.

GROW UP INDIA

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Asgard

Areesh said:


> I need burnol??
> 
> Why because Russia supports CPEC?? Same CPEC that india opposes.
> 
> Come on buddy. Your latest post is with even more lameness than those 5 points.


Haha.

You are still burning after BTFOd this fantasy report of Russia supporting CPEC.


----------



## progrank

Grinding over same news over & over...

Russia don't need to oppose CPEC but they won't be funding in it either which their foreign office had clarified yesterday, also in the past & shown frustration over manipulated news of Pakistani media outlets.....

They just want to connect it to Eurasian corridor. Same will be done with Chabahar..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aasimkhan

progrank said:


> Grinding over same news over & over...
> 
> Russia don't need to oppose CPEC but they won't be funding in it either which their foreign office had clarified yesterday, also in the past & shown frustration over manipulated news of Pakistani media outlets.....
> 
> They just want to connect it to Eurasian corridor. Same will be done with Chabahar..


ha ha Indias Chahbahar dream will never materialize because Afghanistan will never stabalize

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## somebozo

The rouble has gained 19 per cent against the US dollar since January, making it the world’s best-performing currency so far this year. The resurgence is letting Russian tourists return to destinations that use a dollar-pegged currency such as Dubai. Ilya Naymushin / Reuters

If Russia has to grow economically it must stave off from extreme dependence on European markets..

http://www.thenational.ae/business/travel-tourism/russians-return-to-dubai-hotels-as-rouble-rebounds

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Areesh

Asgard said:


> Haha.
> 
> You are still burning after BTFOd this fantasy report of Russia supporting CPEC.



Burning from what? Your lame 5 points?

Kids here in Pakistan can come up with something better than that BS you wrote.

And this so called fantasy report is the real world reported by our media. It is you who is in fantasy with his 5 lame points.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## I S I

Hellraiser007 said:


> India and Russia are working on north south corridor along with Iran and Afghanistan. This is going to be a major project for the mentioned four nations along with former soviet nations.
> 
> Chinese are using Pakistan to confuse India and Russia.
> This is part and parcel of beijings game to drive a wedge between India and Russia. Both India and Russia knows importance of strategic relationship between India and Russia for the peace and stability of Asia.
> 
> There will always be a tough competition for china in Asia and things will be tougher from here for china.
> 
> Pakistan is just a pawn whose world revolves around cpec and china.


----------



## progrank

Aasimkhan said:


> ha ha Indias Chahbahar dream will never materialize because Afghanistan will never stabalize


Haha
India is no fool to invest 500 million only to hop in for Afghans..
You are are also wasting your resource on thinking how Russia is trying to impress you..
Pakistan is irrelevant whether CPEC or Chabahar..
Future will tell..
Pakistanis have habit of early celebration..

Reactions: Negative Rating Negative Rating:
1 | Like Like:
2


----------



## Aasimkhan

progrank said:


> Haha
> India is no fool to invest 500 million only to hop in for Afghans..
> You are are also wasting your resource on thinking how Russia is trying to impress you..
> Pakistan is irrelevant whether CPEC or Chabahar


your titly-bitly 500 million are a dwarf in front of 51 Billion Chinese investment. Even your 500 Billions are wasted because your highway will not be able to go across Taliban area of Afghanistan. Your game ends


----------



## Hellraiser007

I S I said:


>



He is happy that he got a like minded trustable friend in the name of India.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aasimkhan

Aasimkhan said:


> your titly-bitly 500 million are a dwarf in front of 51 Billion Chinese investment. Even your 500 Billions are wasted because your highway will not be able to go across Taliban area of Afghanistan. Your game ends


Correction your 500 Millions (not Billions)

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Snakebite

Asgard said:


> LMAO.
> An article by a TOI-let owned subsidiary.
> 
> Here is the reality on CPEC and Russia Pakistan:
> 
> 1) In his Annual address to Russian Parliament two weeks back, President Putin specifically called India a foreign policy priority and privileged strategic partner whereas he made zero mention of Pakistan.
> 
> 2)Russian Special envoy Kabulov specifically called cooperation with Pakistan low level & purely commercial compared to strategic one with India.
> 
> 3)In the past four months while Russia signed several deals for sales of defence equipment to India, it publicly humiliated Pakistan by rejecting sale of Su-35.
> 
> 4)In another episode of public humiliation for Pakistan, Russia publicly rejected reports of Russia joining CPEC.
> 
> 5) Russia humiliated Pakistan , by sending only 70 soldiers to its exercise with Pakistan but sending over 200 to its exercise with India.


Kitni bar ek e bat karay ga bhai....


----------



## Asgard

Areesh said:


> Burning from what? Your lame 5 points?
> 
> Kids here in Pakistan can come up with something better than that BS you wrote.
> 
> And this so called fantasy report is the real world reported by our media. It is you who is in fantasy with his 5 lame points.


The fact is none of you have been able to refute my post logically which is why you are burning like firewood.

Reactions: Negative Rating Negative Rating:
1


----------



## Finer

Credit to India to be honest. India spent lots of money advertising on Pakistan. There is saying that any publicity is good publicity. 

Thank to India's advertising, Pakistan is truly isolated now.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Syed1.

Din raat aisi isolation dekh ke mera dil buhat dukhta hai

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## progrank

Aasimkhan said:


> your titly-bitly 500 million are a dwarf in front of 51 Billion Chinese investment. Even your 500 Billions are wasted because *your highway will not be able to go across Taliban area of Afghanistan*. Your game ends


Lol These aren't all just FDI.
It's more like low interest loans for infra & energy projects.The entire equipment and tech, supervisory, and skilled labor manpower will come from China. That means that the huge multiplier effect of infrastructure spend will go to Chinese firms.Will have to see the tariffs of all hydel thermal power plants when they start operating & how they will recover their investments.

Iran is far developed than Pakistan even without 46 Billion immediate investments.. Chabahar will allow not only allow India to access Afghanistan but also On Iranian side India can directly access north south trade corridor to reach its goods to Europe.This route is 40% shorter and 30% cheaper than current sea route (currently sea route via Red sea to Suez canal is used for trade and transportation).It could bring down cost, time of cargo trade to Europe by about 50%....


----------



## Areesh

Asgard said:


> The fact is none of you have been able to refute my post logically which is why you are burning like firewood.



May be because your points are too dumb. That is why I demanded for something more.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Awi

Asgard said:


> LMAO.
> An article by a TOI-let owned subsidiary.
> 
> Here is the reality on CPEC and Russia Pakistan:
> 
> 1) In his Annual address to Russian Parliament two weeks back, President Putin specifically called India a foreign policy priority and privileged strategic partner whereas he made zero mention of Pakistan.
> 
> 2)Russian Special envoy Kabulov specifically called cooperation with Pakistan low level & purely commercial compared to strategic one with India.
> 
> 3)In the past four months while Russia signed several deals for sales of defence equipment to India, it publicly humiliated Pakistan by rejecting sale of Su-35.
> 
> 4)In another episode of public humiliation for Pakistan, Russia publicly rejected reports of Russia joining CPEC.
> 
> 5) Russia humiliated Pakistan , by sending only 70 soldiers to its exercise with Pakistan but sending over 200 to its exercise with India.





Asgard said:


> The fact is none of you have been able to refute my post logically which is why you are burning like firewood.



My 5-year-old thinks, she will get a unicorn if she will be nice and polite, do I need to refute her? I don't think so.

All your 5 points are nothing more than your 5 wishes, keep dreaming.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Storm Force

Pakistanis please continue your good work with Russia And China , Well Done

Meanwhile next door the poor starving Indians are celebrating yet another major mile stone


http://www.ibtimes.co.in/india-pips-uk-emerge-fifth-largest-economy-world-709281



https://www.fingo9.com/india-overtakes-uk-britain-world-largest-economy

AT OVER $2.3 TRILLION DOLLARS

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Awi

*Russia Publicly Favors Pakistan Over India*
By Polina Tikhonova on December 21, 2016 10:33 am in Politics





ShareTweetPostFlip

India is worried that its nearly 70-year friendship with Russia is about to end. Russia is warming up to India’s biggest historical enemy, Pakistan, which inevitably has led to tensions between New Delhi and Moscow. So even though India and Russia were very close for nearly seven decades, Russia-Indian relations have come crashing down over the last two years.





Geopolitics is the reason the relationship between the two countries is deteriorating. Moscow and New Delhi have backed one another on the international diplomatic sphere for decades. But when Russia refused to support India’s bid to turn Pakistan into a pariah state this year, Moscow took a major step away from its friendship with New Delhi.

Russia and India may have signed large-scale military deals over the past seven decades, but when Moscow held its first-ever joint military drills this year with Pakistan – India’s biggest adversary – it was a sign that Russia is trying to send a message.


*India remains mute about Russia-Pakistan friendship*
Last week, Moscow and Islamabad held their first-ever foreign office consultations, leaving India understandably worried that Russia is further deepening its ties to Pakistan. During those consultations in Islamabad, Russian and Pakistani officials discussed a wide variety of regional issues and pointed out some areas of mutual interest, including economic cooperation.

According to the Pakistan Ministry of Foreign Affairs, Pakistani and Russian officials “exchanged views on important global and regional developments.” The ministry added in the statement that “it was also decided that the next round of consultations will be convened in Moscow in 2017.”

Just last year, nobody in their right mind would believe that Russia could make friends with its Cold War rival Pakistan. But by selling four Mi-35M helicopters to Pakistan in 2015, Russia mutely announced huge changes in its geopolitical strategies. Then in October 2015, Russia and Pakistan held their first-ever joint military exercises labeled “Druzhba” (friendship), which sent India into frenzy. However, India remained mute about the drills for the most part because it still has a number of pending military deals with Russia it doesn’t want to lose over its resentment.

*Russia has big plans for the CPEC*
When Russia rejected India’s efforts in November to isolate Pakistan politically, tensions between Moscow and New Delhi reached their peak. While concerns are rising within the Indian government, Russia continues to warm up to Pakistan and has recently shown interest in Pakistan’s joint project with China, the $46 billion China-Pakistan Economic Corridor (CPEC).

Earlier this month, Alexey Dedov, the Russian Ambassador to Pakistan, declared Russia’s strong support for the upcoming lucrative project. He also announced that Russia wants to link the Eurasian Economic Union project with the CPEC, a move that would further deteriorate relations between Moscow and New Delhi.

The CPEC is a sensitive issue for India because the project passes through the disputed Gilgit-Baltistan region in Kashmir. By backing the project, Russia automatically declares its support for Pakistan’s position in the long-standing Kashmir issue, a major development in Russian-Indian relations that could end their seven-decade friendship once and for all.

*Why is Russia losing appeal in India?*
Russia has a number of reasons to show its teeth to India and threaten New Delhi to end their lucrative friendship. The two main reasons are China and the United States. Russia views China as its most prosperous ally. China, meanwhile, is a traditional ally of Pakistan and therefore an adversary of India. Warming up to Islamabad is a smart move to get closer to China, but that move comes at a price: abandoning its decades-long friendship with India.

As for the United States, siding with Pakistan and China and abandoning its ties with India goes perfectly in line with Russia’s efforts to bring down America’s global dominance. In fact, India must blame itself for losing a close and reliable friend in Russia. As the Cold War-era generation doesn’t hold much sway in India now, it’s far trendier for the newer generation to look up to America.

A survey by the Pew Research Center in 2015 revealed that a whopping 70% of Indians view the U.S. in a positive light, while only 43% view Russia favorably. The same survey showed that while only 8% of Indians are negative towards America, twice as many – 16% – view Russia negatively. Moscow cannot but lose appeal in a country that has been gravitating towards Russia’s biggest competitor in the world.

*Russia makes its choice in favor of Pakistan*
Even though Russia remains India’s key weapons supplier, there are noticeable tensions in relations between the two nations. And the closer Russia gets to Pakistan, the fewer chances there will be to repair Indian-Russian relations.

However, Russia doesn’t seem to understand all the criticism coming from India. Earlier this month, Zamir Kabulov, the Russian President’s Special Envoy on Afghanistan, reminded India that Moscow hasn’t made any complaints about New Delhi’s growing cooperation with Washington on matters of defense.

But many Indian officials responded to Kabulov by saying that Russia’s cooperation with Pakistan is a far cry from India’s cooperation with the U.S. That’s because Indian officials believe New Delhi’s cooperation with Washington doesn’t threaten Russia, as the U.S. is miles away, but Russia’s cooperation with Pakistan directly threatens India’s safety.

Although India hasn’t publicly complained much about Russia strengthening ties with Pakistan, it doesn’t make sense why New Delhi acts surprised suddenly. India’s unexpected turn toward the U.S. wasn’t met with much excitement in Moscow, which is why Russia’s efforts to find a new ally in the region shouldn’t come as a surprise.

Russia had a tough choice: to continue being friends with New Delhi and see their friendship gradually fade by the year, or look for a more reliably ally in the region. And Russia seems to have made a choice in favor of Pakistan, no matter how painful it may sound for India.

*Moscow-New Delhi-Islamabad triangle*
Still, New Delhi remains rather silent about the noticeable tensions with Moscow. However, it is still trying to convince Moscow that Pakistan is the foundation of terrorism in the region. Tensions between Russia and India are getting even worse now that Moscow declared that it views the Afghan Taliban as a national military-political movement in Afghanistan. Russia is interested in engaging the Taliban in an attempt to defeat ISIS in the region.

Russia continues to make it look as if its growing cooperation with Pakistan doesn’t threaten its close relations with India. But it’s still unclear how the triangle between Moscow, Islamabad and New Delhi could work, as the biggest enemies in South Asia have conflicting opinions about a number of regional issues.

Could Russia – standing between New Delhi and Islamabad and having an equally big influence on the two of them – help resolve some of the most pressing issues in the region, including terrorism and the Kashmir issue?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Menace2Society

India and Russia go way back so it would be immature to think the relationship will be over.

Pakistan has worked hard at regional diplomacy and are finally able to show they are well meaning ambitious partners who think alike. Russia China Pakistan synergy is forgone conclusion. This was always meant to happen.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Storm Force

Something that Pakistanis will not understand

When you are a Nation with the fifth largest GDP in the world just having overtaken France & UK

When you are growing annually 4 times as fast as 99% of the world econmies

When you have $400 billion in the bank account.

This breeds a certain confidence and arrogance

This means as a indian you don't really care what Russia or any one else is doing . as you are climbing getting stronger and stronger yourself to the point every other nation is irelevant

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## New World

ISI-1 said:


> Who's the guy in the middle wearing a KAGRAH - dress?


that guy seems to support gay right..



dadeechi said:


> Next time don't forget.


i wont

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## hussain0216

Storm Force said:


> Something that Pakistanis will not understand
> 
> When you are a Nation with the fifth largest GDP in the world just having overtaken France & UK
> 
> When you are growing annually 4 times as fast as 99% of the world econmies
> 
> When you have $400 billion in the bank account.
> 
> This breeds a certain confidence and arrogance
> 
> This means as a indian you don't really care what Russia or any one else is doing . as you are climbing getting stronger and stronger yourself to the point every other nation is irelevant



Most of those things are because you are a overpopulated state of 1.2 billion 

This is why you have hundreds of millions in some of the most painful poverty in the world

Pakistan is growing fast and you will quickly find out that Pakistan will surpass India on a majority of economic and social indicators in the coming years


----------



## dadeechi

Syed1. said:


> Din raat aisi isolation dekh ke mera dil buhat dukhta hai









Awi said:


> *Russia Publicly Favors Pakistan Over India*
> By Polina Tikhonova on December 21, 2016 10:33 am in Politics
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ShareTweetPostFlip
> 
> India is worried that its nearly 70-year friendship with Russia is about to end. Russia is warming up to India’s biggest historical enemy, Pakistan, which inevitably has led to tensions between New Delhi and Moscow. So even though India and Russia were very close for nearly seven decades, Russia-Indian relations have come crashing down over the last two years.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Geopolitics is the reason the relationship between the two countries is deteriorating. Moscow and New Delhi have backed one another on the international diplomatic sphere for decades. But when Russia refused to support India’s bid to turn Pakistan into a pariah state this year, Moscow took a major step away from its friendship with New Delhi.
> 
> Russia and India may have signed large-scale military deals over the past seven decades, but when Moscow held its first-ever joint military drills this year with Pakistan – India’s biggest adversary – it was a sign that Russia is trying to send a message.
> 
> 
> *India remains mute about Russia-Pakistan friendship*
> Last week, Moscow and Islamabad held their first-ever foreign office consultations, leaving India understandably worried that Russia is further deepening its ties to Pakistan. During those consultations in Islamabad, Russian and Pakistani officials discussed a wide variety of regional issues and pointed out some areas of mutual interest, including economic cooperation.
> 
> According to the Pakistan Ministry of Foreign Affairs, Pakistani and Russian officials “exchanged views on important global and regional developments.” The ministry added in the statement that “it was also decided that the next round of consultations will be convened in Moscow in 2017.”
> 
> Just last year, nobody in their right mind would believe that Russia could make friends with its Cold War rival Pakistan. But by selling four Mi-35M helicopters to Pakistan in 2015, Russia mutely announced huge changes in its geopolitical strategies. Then in October 2015, Russia and Pakistan held their first-ever joint military exercises labeled “Druzhba” (friendship), which sent India into frenzy. However, India remained mute about the drills for the most part because it still has a number of pending military deals with Russia it doesn’t want to lose over its resentment.
> 
> *Russia has big plans for the CPEC*
> When Russia rejected India’s efforts in November to isolate Pakistan politically, tensions between Moscow and New Delhi reached their peak. While concerns are rising within the Indian government, Russia continues to warm up to Pakistan and has recently shown interest in Pakistan’s joint project with China, the $46 billion China-Pakistan Economic Corridor (CPEC).
> 
> Earlier this month, Alexey Dedov, the Russian Ambassador to Pakistan, declared Russia’s strong support for the upcoming lucrative project. He also announced that Russia wants to link the Eurasian Economic Union project with the CPEC, a move that would further deteriorate relations between Moscow and New Delhi.
> 
> The CPEC is a sensitive issue for India because the project passes through the disputed Gilgit-Baltistan region in Kashmir. By backing the project, Russia automatically declares its support for Pakistan’s position in the long-standing Kashmir issue, a major development in Russian-Indian relations that could end their seven-decade friendship once and for all.
> 
> *Why is Russia losing appeal in India?*
> Russia has a number of reasons to show its teeth to India and threaten New Delhi to end their lucrative friendship. The two main reasons are China and the United States. Russia views China as its most prosperous ally. China, meanwhile, is a traditional ally of Pakistan and therefore an adversary of India. Warming up to Islamabad is a smart move to get closer to China, but that move comes at a price: abandoning its decades-long friendship with India.
> 
> As for the United States, siding with Pakistan and China and abandoning its ties with India goes perfectly in line with Russia’s efforts to bring down America’s global dominance. In fact, India must blame itself for losing a close and reliable friend in Russia. As the Cold War-era generation doesn’t hold much sway in India now, it’s far trendier for the newer generation to look up to America.
> 
> A survey by the Pew Research Center in 2015 revealed that a whopping 70% of Indians view the U.S. in a positive light, while only 43% view Russia favorably. The same survey showed that while only 8% of Indians are negative towards America, twice as many – 16% – view Russia negatively. Moscow cannot but lose appeal in a country that has been gravitating towards Russia’s biggest competitor in the world.
> 
> *Russia makes its choice in favor of Pakistan*
> Even though Russia remains India’s key weapons supplier, there are noticeable tensions in relations between the two nations. And the closer Russia gets to Pakistan, the fewer chances there will be to repair Indian-Russian relations.
> 
> However, Russia doesn’t seem to understand all the criticism coming from India. Earlier this month, Zamir Kabulov, the Russian President’s Special Envoy on Afghanistan, reminded India that Moscow hasn’t made any complaints about New Delhi’s growing cooperation with Washington on matters of defense.
> 
> But many Indian officials responded to Kabulov by saying that Russia’s cooperation with Pakistan is a far cry from India’s cooperation with the U.S. That’s because Indian officials believe New Delhi’s cooperation with Washington doesn’t threaten Russia, as the U.S. is miles away, but Russia’s cooperation with Pakistan directly threatens India’s safety.
> 
> Although India hasn’t publicly complained much about Russia strengthening ties with Pakistan, it doesn’t make sense why New Delhi acts surprised suddenly. India’s unexpected turn toward the U.S. wasn’t met with much excitement in Moscow, which is why Russia’s efforts to find a new ally in the region shouldn’t come as a surprise.
> 
> Russia had a tough choice: to continue being friends with New Delhi and see their friendship gradually fade by the year, or look for a more reliably ally in the region. And Russia seems to have made a choice in favor of Pakistan, no matter how painful it may sound for India.
> 
> *Moscow-New Delhi-Islamabad triangle*
> Still, New Delhi remains rather silent about the noticeable tensions with Moscow. However, it is still trying to convince Moscow that Pakistan is the foundation of terrorism in the region. Tensions between Russia and India are getting even worse now that Moscow declared that it views the Afghan Taliban as a national military-political movement in Afghanistan. Russia is interested in engaging the Taliban in an attempt to defeat ISIS in the region.
> 
> Russia continues to make it look as if its growing cooperation with Pakistan doesn’t threaten its close relations with India. But it’s still unclear how the triangle between Moscow, Islamabad and New Delhi could work, as the biggest enemies in South Asia have conflicting opinions about a number of regional issues.
> 
> Could Russia – standing between New Delhi and Islamabad and having an equally big influence on the two of them – help resolve some of the most pressing issues in the region, including terrorism and the Kashmir issue?



I have cross posted this article here.

https://defence.pk/threads/india-ru...on-indian-defence.450669/page-15#post-9033866

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Storm Force

hussain0216 said:


> Most of those things are because you are a overpopulated state of 1.2 billion
> 
> This is why you have hundreds of millions in some of the most painful poverty in the world
> 
> Pakistan is growing fast and you will quickly find out that Pakistan will surpass India on a majority of economic and social indicators in the coming years




*Very surprised if that happens .........IN SOUTH ASIA INDIA is the only country the WEST looks at 
*

You have no real industry base
You export nothing other than Textiles
Your country lacks the world class universities to produce highly competitive educated engineers and scitentists
You Pakistanis lack world call business leaders like ambani and mittal ,


Put this into prerspective

Pakistan total exports per year $27 billion
India Exports over $300 billion

IT soft ware exports alone over $80 billion

Just building a road will not change anything drastically.

I think this india bashing daly comments on poor is a attempt to reflect the ALMOST CERTAIN GURANTEED RISE of India to become the 3RD largest GDP in the world by 2025,,

Yes there is poverty BUT it dos not give way to india huge potential as a ECONOMIC POWERHOUSE

Regardless

ENJOY your new Route Road etc with China & Russia

India has its own plans that are doing very well at 7/8% growth annually.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Asgard

Areesh said:


> May be because your points are too dumb. That is why I demanded for something more.


Or may be you are too dumb to reply, or none are able to refute my points.


----------



## dadeechi

Storm Force said:


> This breeds a certain confidence and arrogance



Confidence is fine but arrogance is not


----------



## hussain0216

Storm Force said:


> *Very surprised if that happens .........IN SOUTH ASIA INDIA is the only country the WEST looks at
> *
> 
> You have no real industry base
> You export nothing other than Textiles
> Your country lacks the world class universities to produce highly competitive educated engineers and scitentists
> You Pakistanis lack world call business leaders like ambani and mittal ,
> 
> 
> Put this into prerspective
> 
> Pakistan total exports per year $27 billion
> India Exports over $300 billion
> 
> IT soft ware exports alone over $80 billion
> 
> Just building a road will not change anything drastically.
> 
> I think this india bashing daly comments on poor is a attempt to reflect the ALMOST CERTAIN GURANTEED RISE of India to become the 3RD largest GDP in the world by 2025,,
> 
> Yes there is poverty BUT it dos not give way to india huge potential as a ECONOMIC POWERHOUSE
> 
> Regardless
> 
> ENJOY your new Route Road etc with China & Russia
> 
> India has its own plans that are doing very well at 7/8% growth annually.



We have all thosr things

Pakistan has been a more successful state since the 1940s all the way through the 1990s.

Indian reforms and the fact thst it has 1.2 billion to exploit coupled with Pakistan hindered by the triple whammy of WOT, energy crises and corrup politics led india to increase its GDP

But Pakistan is back on track 

And you can quote me a few years down the line and I promise you Pakistan will beat india on a array of economic and social factors.

Pakistan is a growing military and economic power snd we will grow to become one of the largest economys in the world 

Dont worry we wont forget our enemy india

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Rajaraja Chola

Shabba. CPEC itself is not up and running (except for 1 ship) and the dreams of fan boys here is awesome. CPEC will definitely improve Pak's economy, but not in the way these people brag and celebrate. Let it mature guys. Lots of talks go on in international forums and diplomacy, but only a few ever executes. 

One general ask India to join CPEC? Another Pak member here does not want India to be a part of it.  As if we are begging to join it. Cool down guys. Already one Indian state has more GDP than Pakistan, though it has only half the population of Pakistan, and sooner 2-3 states are going to overtake you as well. In that sense, we can brag as well. So keep calm, work hard, and make CPEC a success.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Meengla

Menace2Society said:


> *India and Russia go way back so it would be immature to think the relationship will be over.*
> 
> Pakistan has worked hard at regional diplomacy and are finally able to show they are well meaning ambitious partners who think alike. Russia China Pakistan synergy is forgone conclusion. This was always meant to happen.



Bolded part. Yes.

I think Russia is going to play a careful game wrt to India and Pakistan. So long as India keeps buying tens of billions of dollars worth of weapon, India will remain Russia's _preferred _nation. What has Pakistan to offer to Russia in comparison? Pakistanis don't have the cash like India and also this so-called warm water access is very much exaggerated. 

If I were to guess, I think Russia would occasionally warm up to Pakistan--just enough to subtly pressure India to keep buying the weapons. But, deep down, thanks to the blunt Modi diplomacy, Russians' must feel that India is and will continue to move to Washington. _And that makes Russia a potential strategic ally of Pakistan-China alliance but only when the trade options with India are exhausted_.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Storm Force

No matter now much you grow

For very Billion you have India will have Ten times as much

And for every $20 billion you have in Forex India will have 20 times as much

The simple economic reason is India is growing twice as fast as nation including Pakistan.

So all this talk of starving hindreds millions , india is a banana republic, etc etc is just pure defelection from reality

BUT GOOD GOOD LUCK with predicted Rise[/QUOTE]

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## hussain0216

Storm Force said:


> No matter now much you grow
> 
> For very Billion you have India will have Ten times as much
> 
> And for every $20 billion you have in Forex India will have 20 times as much
> 
> The simple economic reason is India is growing twice as fast as nation including Pakistan.
> 
> So all this talk of starving hindreds millions , india is a banana republic, etc etc is just pure defelection from reality
> 
> BUT GOOD GOOD LUCK with predicted Rise


[/QUOTE]

And for every one person in poverty in Pakistan you will have a 10

For every 1 peson defecating in the open you will have 10

You are a overpopulated state and I fancy our chances to irreparably damage you

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Storm Force

You people think Russia is an important country THAT in itself shows how small minded Pakistan is relative to india.

India no longer sees Russias a strong super power

India sees the West And USA as more vital.

Without Indian billions Russia Arms industry is finished

Without India signing on the dotted line for FGFA THAT project will not achieve its full potential.

Already billions of dollars of indian money is pouring into

USA
ISRAEL
FRANCE

The Indians will give Russia enough to keep them where they want ie they will get another Akula nuclear sub contract and the S400 contract BUT other deals go to Israel & France & USA

[


----------



## danger007

Rajaraja Chola said:


> Shabba. CPEC itself is not up and running (except for 1 ship) and the dreams of fan boys here is awesome. CPEC will definitely improve Pak's economy, but not in the way these people brag and celebrate. Let it mature guys. Lots of talks go on in international forums and diplomacy, but only a few ever executes.
> 
> One general ask India to join CPEC? Another Pak member here does not want India to be a part of it.  As if we are begging to join it. Cool down guys. Already one Indian state has more GDP than Pakistan, though it has only half the population of Pakistan, and sooner 2-3 states are going to overtake you as well. In that sense, we can brag as well. So keep calm, work hard, and make CPEC a success.




Let them have fun dude.. you don't need to respond. there are many water ways for goods, am not sure how much development occurred in those area's. They need multiple corridors like this, depending on one country solely will hurt in long term when the equation changed. If they feel happy about Russia, they should worry about China. States don't act on brotherhood rather interests. We are not depending upon russia when it comes to economy. But Pakistan depending on China in both economy -military. We have direct land border with China and a port called chabahar.. we are not depending upon cpec and will not. Some guys coming up with silly remarks like India will join cpec in future. We have dedicated corridors for different fields ex: upcoming petrochemical corridor.


----------



## Storm Force

India ECONOMIC plans are a completely different hemisphere to Pakistan.

CPEC is small fry

Indian PLANS are huge and Involve entire middle East Europe and USA and all of South East Asia.

India will become the largest GDP by 2025 AT CLOSE TO $5 TRILLION

LET ME REEAT $5 TRILION

ITS another world completely

I DONT KNOW WHY Pakistanis keep briniging this CPEC debate with india ITS total irrelevant to india NEEDS


----------



## Rajaraja Chola

danger007 said:


> Let them have fun dude.. you don't need to respond. there are many water ways for goods, am not sure how much development occurred in those area's. They need multiple corridors like this, depending on one country solely will hurt in long term when the equation changed. If they feel happy about Russia, they should worry about China. States don't act on brotherhood rather interests. We are not depending upon russia when it comes to economy. But Pakistan depending on China in both economy -military. We have direct land border with China and a port called chabahar.. we are not depending upon cpec and will not. Some guys coming up with silly remarks like India will join cpec in future. We have dedicated corridors for different fields ex: upcoming petrochemical corridor.



We will brag when states like AP, TN, UP next overtake them in GDP.  An Chennai-Bangalore-Hyderabad trilateral corridor is enough to grab more investments than they can ever imagine.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## hussain0216

CPEC is just a start

As our infrastructure grows and our energy situation is resolved Pakistan is set to become one of the largest economies in the world 

CPEC is just part of the process 

Pakistan is a nation of 200 million on the cusp of major economic growth

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hakikat ve Hikmet

Meengla said:


> Bolded part. Yes.
> 
> I think Russia is going to play a careful game wrt to India and Pakistan. So long as India keeps buying tens of billions of dollars worth of weapon, India will remain Russia's _preferred _nation. What has Pakistan to offer to Russia in comparison? Pakistanis don't have the cash like India and also this so-called warm water access is very much exaggerated.
> 
> If I were to guess, I think Russia would occasionally warm up to Pakistan--just enough to subtly pressure India to keep buying the weapons. But, deep down, thanks to the blunt Modi diplomacy, Russians' must feel that India is and will continue to move to Washington. _And that makes Russia a potential strategic ally of Pakistan-China alliance but only when the trade options with India are exhausted_.


IMHO, alluding to the Russian obsession with not having potential enemies at its extended borders, Afganistan-ISIS is also carrying a noticeable amount of weight in forging her strategic moves...


----------



## danger007

Rajaraja Chola said:


> We will brag when states like AP, TN, UP next overtake them in GDP.  An Chennai-Bangalore-Hyderabad trilateral corridor is enough to grab more investments than they can ever imagine.




They are just jumping to conclusion even before the project expand. It will take decades to finish such corridors. For now it is more like fright corridors which they intend to industrialise. They will benefit if they are able to clamp the corruption and proper policy for the inflow and out flow. Otherwise it will create headache.. it is unlikely for China to move their high tech industries to other countries..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hakikat ve Hikmet

Storm Force said:


> You people think Russia is an important country THAT in itself shows how small minded Pakistan is relative to india.
> 
> India no longer sees Russias a strong super power
> 
> India sees the West And USA as more vital.
> 
> Without Indian billions Russia Arms industry is finished
> 
> Without India signing on the dotted line for FGFA THAT project will not achieve its full potential.
> 
> Already billions of dollars of indian money is pouring into
> 
> USA
> ISRAEL
> FRANCE
> 
> The Indians will give Russia enough to keep them where they want ie they will get another Akula nuclear sub contract and the S400 contract BUT other deals go to Israel & France & USA
> 
> [


You want to fight with imported weapons systems ????



Awi said:


> My 5-year-old thinks, she will get a unicorn if she will be nice and polite, do I need to refute her? I don't think so.
> 
> All your 5 points are nothing more than your 5 wishes, keep dreaming.



Don't argue with stupid folks, for they will put you in their levels and defeat you with their extensive experience - Hazret Ali (RA)

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## CONNAN

_*"Even if Russia does stay from CPEC and do not engage in any kind of bilateral agreements/cooperation, what benefit will India get from it? They need to look out for their own interests as well. Isolation of Pakistan isn't the only way of eliminating terrorism. They should look/find out where there is possibility for co-operation by Pakistan with the help of Russia/China for resolving issues that has been a hindrance in our progress."*_
_*
http://timesofindia.indiatimes.com/...op-pakistani-armyman/articleshow/56102558.cms
*_

The above statement makes more sense to me


----------



## PakGuns

New World said:


> guys can any one give the number of any burnol company..
> 
> really need burnol for eastern neighbor... urgent guys..


I am Business degree holder. I think I can open a burnol shop there ...


----------



## danger007

hussain0216 said:


> CPEC is just a start
> 
> As our infrastructure grows and our energy situation is resolved Pakistan is set to become one of the largest economies in the world
> 
> CPEC is just part of the process
> 
> Pakistan is a nation of 200 million on the cusp of major economic growth




To become one of world biggest economy . You need massive power production. installed capacity as of now, nowhere close to be Industrial state. You need to adopt power generation policy.


----------



## Hakikat ve Hikmet

Fallen King said:


> Credit to India to be honest. India spent lots of money advertising on Pakistan. There is saying that any publicity is good publicity.
> 
> Thank to India's advertising, Pakistan is truly isolated now.


My favorite is the blocking of the sale of 8 F16s. In one shot Paks are like "free at last"!!!!!

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## wiseone2

hussain0216 said:


> CPEC is just a start
> 
> As our infrastructure grows and our energy situation is resolved Pakistan is set to become one of the largest economies in the world
> 
> CPEC is just part of the process
> 
> Pakistan is a nation of 200 million on the cusp of major economic growth



your energy situation will never be resolved



HAKIKAT said:


> My favorite is the blocking the sale of 8 F16s. In one shot Paks are like "free at last"!!!!!



I do not think India has anything to do with the 8 F-16s sale to PAF
They are happy the deal fell apart


----------



## Hakikat ve Hikmet

somebozo said:


> The rouble has gained 19 per cent against the US dollar since January, making it the world’s best-performing currency so far this year. The resurgence is letting Russian tourists return to destinations that use a dollar-pegged currency such as Dubai. Ilya Naymushin / Reuters
> 
> If Russia has to grow economically it must stave off from extreme dependence on European markets..
> 
> http://www.thenational.ae/business/travel-tourism/russians-return-to-dubai-hotels-as-rouble-rebounds


Turkey and Russia are chalking a plan to do mutual trade, investment and tourism in local currencies. No wonder the Russian ambassador to Turkey was gunned down by a proxy...

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## danger007

PakGuns said:


> I am Business degree holder. I think I can open a burnol shop there ...




You should open one there..


----------



## hussain0216

wiseone2 said:


> your energy situation will never be resolved
> 
> 
> 
> I do not think India has anything to do with the 8 F-16s sale to PAF
> They are happy the deal fell apart



http://www.wsj.com/articles/pakistan-turns-to-china-in-energy-binge-1482062404

You let us worry about that


----------



## wiseone2

hussain0216 said:


> http://www.wsj.com/articles/pakistan-turns-to-china-in-energy-binge-1482062404
> 
> You let us worry about that



power generation plants are great. they are good for bottom lines of Chinese suppliers.
where is the fuel for them going to come from ?


----------



## Hakikat ve Hikmet

Russia appears to be in a "payback" mode. It started with Crimea, which was last saved with the Ottoman supports. And, now it's like Afganistan, which was secured with Pak supports. Russian warming with Turkey and Pak are for a reason. The west is losing them both at an exponential rate due to their "winners take all" myopic policies. Ultimately it will be the turn of the Western Europe. Who do they depend? Uncle Sam? He's dead and gone. Uncle Trump can close his multi billion dollar casinos without blinking his eyes even for once. One needed to have visited Trump Tower and Taj Mahal at the Atlantic City!!! The West will understand the value of Turkey and Pak, but maybe it'll be too late for them...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Musafir117

World most populated country with a tiny mind of approach aka Shupa Pawa India .....d ka Zor laga raha hai ke Pakistan isolate kar dein but the frogs in well how to know that world out there is so so big 
Oh the solution they can bring all others frogs in well SO the isolation complete

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## I S I

Hellraiser007 said:


> He is happy that he got a like minded trustable friend in the name of India.


Looks rather confused to me.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## New World

PakGuns said:


> I am Business degree holder. I think I can open a burnol shop there ...


no you should not go there.. if you go there you will be lynched..



Storm Force said:


> When you are growing *annually 4 times as fast as 99% of the world econmies*[/QOUTE]
> does that 99% includes china and America?





Storm Force said:


> When you have $400 billion in the bank account.


still not at $400 billion

and your trade deficit is almost $350 billion



Storm Force said:


> This breeds a certain confidence and arrogance


Arrogance in front of Super Power, thats the bad thing.



Storm Force said:


> This means as a indian you don't really care what Russia or any one else is doing . as you are climbing getting stronger and stronger yourself to the point every other nation is irelevant


what if Russia says the same and block the Spare parts for india..
how many days will indian armed forces survive without russian spare parts..



Storm Force said:


> When you are growing annually 4 times as fast as 99% of the world econmies


does that %99 includes China and America.



CONNAN said:


> _*"Even if Russia does stay from CPEC and do not engage in any kind of bilateral agreements/cooperation, what benefit will India get from it? They need to look out for their own interests as well. Isolation of Pakistan isn't the only way of eliminating terrorism. They should look/find out where there is possibility for co-operation by Pakistan with the help of Russia/China for resolving issues that has been a hindrance in our progress."
> 
> http://timesofindia.indiatimes.com/...op-pakistani-armyman/articleshow/56102558.cms
> *_
> 
> The above statement makes more sense to me




a more sense able and wonderful choice i'm giving to you..

why not make peace with us and resolve Kashmir issue peacefully..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LeGenD

HAKIKAT said:


> My favorite is the blocking of the sale of 8 F16s. In one shot Paks are like "free at last"!!!!!


Wrong, my friend.

PAF currently operates a fleet of 70 F-16 aircraft of different blocks. American support is necessary to keep this fleet operational and combat-effective. It is a huge investment and Pakistan will not ditch it anytime soon. F-16 aircraft proved their mettle in battles and will continue to do so in the near future because the platform is evolving. PAF needs them to counter IAF.

JF-17 Thunder aircraft are replacing lesser aircraft in the PAF inventory but not the F-16, not even close. Both JF-17 Thunder and F-16 aircraft will be the mainstay of PAF in years to come.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hakikat ve Hikmet

The


LeGenD said:


> Wrong, my friend.
> 
> PAF currently operates a fleet of 70 F-16 aircraft of different blocks. American support is necessary to keep this fleet operational and combat-effective. It is a huge investment and Pakistan will not ditch it anytime soon. F-16 aircraft proved their mettle in battles and will continue to do so in the near future because the platform is evolving. PAF needs them to counter IAF.
> 
> JF-17 Thunder aircraft are replacing lesser aircraft in the PAF inventory but not the F-16, not even close. Both JF-17 Thunder and F-16 aircraft will be the mainstay of PAF in years to come.


It's not F16s per se, but the sequential de-leveraging process as far as Pak-US relationship is concerned. Couple it with Turkey, and Eurasia is looking like lost altogether. Not that Mr. Trump has any "paradise lost" syndrome to begin with...


----------



## Kamikaze Pilot

Hellraiser007 said:


> India and Russia are working on north south corridor along with Iran and Afghanistan. This is going to be a major project for the mentioned four nations along with former soviet nations.
> 
> Chinese are using Pakistan to confuse India and Russia.
> This is part and parcel of beijings game to drive a wedge between India and Russia. Both India and Russia knows importance of strategic relationship between India and Russia for the peace and stability of Asia.
> 
> There will always be a tough competition for china in Asia and things will be tougher from here for china.
> 
> Pakistan is just a pawn whose world revolves around cpec and china.


Sounds like a typical my post.


----------



## PAKISTANFOREVER

wiseone2 said:


> your energy situation will never be resolved
> 
> 
> 
> I do not think India has anything to do with the 8 F-16s sale to PAF
> They are happy the deal fell apart





indian says: "Pakistan's energy situation will NEVER be resolved".

Pre-May 1998, indians were all saying: "Pakistan will NEVER EVER become a nuclear weapons state with or without Chinese assistance ".

See the irony there? As all indian predictions about Pakistan are destined to fail 
Truth trumps delusional indian bollywood fantasies


----------



## LeGenD

HAKIKAT said:


> It's not F16s per se, but the sequential de-leveraging process as far as Pak-US relationship is concerned. Couple it with Turkey, and Eurasia is looking like lost altogether. Not that Mr. Trump has any "paradise lost" syndrome to begin with...


Bro,

This is an illusion and people are falling for it.

Why do you think Russian economy is tanking? Due to American policies. Russia desires friendly terms with the US to fix this problem to an extent (Trump administration might give Russia some breathing space in this regard). Since oil prices are low, Russia is left with no option but to tap Asian economic corridors to sustain its economy; Russia has already embraced INSTC for the said purpose and might be willing to tap CPEC for similar reasons.

If Russia abandons India, it will jeopardize its standing in INSTC and loose access to a huge market; Russian economy will sink further as a consequence. Therefore, Russia is likely to tap both INSTC and CPEC to its benefit but will not pick sides in this case.

If Russia taps CPEC, fellow Pakistani might perceive it as a milestone of its foreign policy. Expect to witness moments of euphoria and celebrations in Pakistan in response to this kind of development.

However, Russia is not abandoning India, period. Russian economic situation does not permits it to.

And no matter what, Pakistan is not ending its diplomatic ties with the US to appease any other state. American leverage extends to both defense-related and economic fronts in Pakistan. Pakistan's economy is in dire situation in current times and IMF is resuscitating it. USAID is also involved in various projects in Pakistan for the benefit of common man. CPEC will offer some economic reprieve in the long-term but it cannot sustain Pakistani economy on its own.

Pakistan seeks to diversify its defense-related investments by involving Turkey and China and therefore the hype. Turkey is important to us in this regard.

IMO, Pakistan should have decent relations with Russia, Turkey, US and China and encourage investment from all of them in order to defeat Indian designs and economically prosper. This is a challenging task but doable. Pakistan should stay away from any COLD WAR. We have suffered enough from our involvement in the earlier one. If my country is smart, it will carve its our own path to supremacy and not depend on a single entity to function.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Chhatrapati

Typical verbal masturbation. 
CPEC (El varita magica) is connecting China and Pakistan and not in anyway connecting Russia. And Russia can't do any deals through the port as it do not have any transit route to Russia. 

Russia already have large border with China. Moscow is close to Europe. And it is also oil rich.
Russia like America wants some holds on Taliban. Period. They are following the same path traversed by US. 
I would agree with some of these claims, if rather than some words exchanged, a real MoU is signed on any major strategic deals like the one's you have with China. 
Speaking of Russia abandoning India. Diplomacy is not a friend and foe relation like Pakistan views. China is a potential rival in India's path and not a foe but Pakistan is hmmm, more like a pain in the a$$. We need some burnol


----------



## LeGenD

For those who don't know about INSTC: http://www.instc-org.ir/Pages/Home_Page.aspx



SOUTHie said:


> Typical verbal masturbation.
> CPEC (El varita magica) is connecting China and Pakistan and not in anyway connecting Russia. And Russia can't do any deals through the port as it do not have any transit route to Russia.
> 
> Russia already have large border with China. Moscow is close to Europe. And it is also oil rich.
> Russia like America wants some holds on Taliban. Period. They are following the same path traversed by US.
> I would agree with some of these claims, if rather than some words exchanged, a real MoU is signed on any major strategic deals like the one's you have with China.
> Speaking of Russia abandoning India. Diplomacy is not a friend and foe relation like Pakistan views. China is a potential rival in India's path and not a foe but Pakistan is hmmm, more like a pain in the a$$. We need some burnol


I will not shy away from agreeing with an Indian on this matter.

People really need to study economics and understand how foreign relations work.


----------



## Trisonics

I for one believe considering the silence in Modi's camp that these articles are being pushed: 
1- to put pressure on Russia that a great division is imminent and it is Russia's fault. 
2- Get the attention of the US that a big Sino-Russian alliance around Afghanistan is being formed.

I would speculate to the extent by calling the reports on cancelled Russia's war games in Pakistan that appeared in some Indian media as planted on purpose. It worked to some extent since media across the world wrote about the great divorce. I do believe there could be an unprecedented move by the U.S in slightly warming up with Russia. 

Let's push speculation aside and look at India's strategic weapon's purchase. For all the hype about Indo-American relationship, India still continues to buy key weapons only from Russia. MMRCA was again purposely squeezed to a lesser number keeping the big gap of important fighter requirement for India still open which till today continues to be open. Submarine lease, S-400 -both very strategic procurement continues to go to Russia. Why the divorce then? when both Russia and India are making these happen, some of which even China was denied.

All this does not make sense. After Trump, it makes lesser sense. The only thing I can think of is China using Russia to force India to be part of CPEC. CPEC will not make sense to trading partners if India is not part of it. How will cost reduce if there needs to be a separate route for India alone when CPEC traverses in India's back yard? And India can cause trouble along with the US putting China's investment in jeopardy.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## LeGenD

Trisonics said:


> I for one believe considering the silence in Modi's camp that these articles are being pushed:
> 1- to put pressure on Russia that a great division is imminent and it is Russia's fault.
> 2- Get the attention of the US that a big Sino-Russian alliance around Afghanistan is being formed.
> 
> I would speculate to the extent by calling the reports on cancelled Russia's war games in Pakistan that appeared in some Indian media as planted on purpose. It worked to some extent since media across the world wrote about the great divorce. I do believe there could be an unprecedented move by the U.S in slightly warming up with Russia.
> 
> Let's push speculation aside and look at India's strategic weapon's purchase. For all the hype about Indo-American relationship, India still continues to buy key weapons only from Russia. MMRCA was again purposely squeezed to a lesser number keeping the big gap of important fighter requirement for India still open which till today continues to be open. Submarine lease, S-400 -both very strategic procurement continues to go to Russia. Why the divorce then? when both Russia and India are making these happen, some of which even China was denied.
> 
> All this does not make sense. After Trump, it makes lesser sense. The only thing I can think of is China using Russia to force India to be part of CPEC. CPEC will not make sense to trading partners if India is not part of it. How will cost reduce if there needs to be a separate route for India alone when CPEC traverses in India's back yard? And India can cause trouble along with the US putting China's investment in jeopardy.


Interesting observations.

However, I don't think that China wants India to be part of CPEC but China has planned an additional economic corridor for the South Asian region that involves India, Bangladesh and Myanmar. This one is known as BCIM. For details: http://www.indiandefencereview.com/...dor-ushering-a-new-era-of-interconnectedness/

However, China will welcome Indian cooperation in the matters of CPEC.


----------



## wiseone2

PAKISTANFOREVER said:


> indian says: "Pakistan's energy situation will NEVER be resolved".
> 
> Pre-May 1998, indians were all saying: "Pakistan will NEVER EVER become a nuclear weapons state with or without Chinese assistance ".
> 
> See the irony there? As all indian predictions about Pakistan are destined to fail
> Truth trumps delusional indian bollywood fantasies



Unless there are some advances in solar energy pakistan is doomed to reliance upon fossil fuels. given the increase in pakistani population those energy has to be imported. pakistan does not have the money to import fossil fuels on that scale.

feel free to disagree with anything specific I said


----------



## Samurai_assassin

What business is it of Hindustans who Pakistan chooses to forge ties with? India has business links with every Gulf state and Muslim dominated nations across the world including Saudi Arabia. Pakistan hasn't interfered in any business dealings between Middle East or Hindustan. So why is Modi loosing his lungi over such issue? Russia for its own interests is redefining its stance in the world by making new links with other nations due it facing opposition for its role in destabilising Ukraine and claiming the Crimea region. Clearly Russia sees Pakistan as another nation it needs to strengthen ties with for its own benefit. So come on Modi, digest the reality and get over your obsession with Pakistan.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## lastofthepatriots

The Russians have learned that being friends with baniyas is like trying to be friends with a black cobra.They've shifted their cards, because a baniya can never be trusted.


----------



## SleepingLion

Bhai suna ha aallooo lagana sa bhi jalan kam hote ha... Burnol is out of stock...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## PAKISTANFOREVER

wiseone2 said:


> Unless there are some advances in solar energy pakistan is doomed to reliance upon fossil fuels. given the increase in pakistani population those energy has to be imported. pakistan does not have the money to import fossil fuels on that scale.
> 
> feel free to disagree with anything specific I said




Just as indians said that Pakistanis would NEVER have the means or funds to be a nuclear weapons state............

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## wiseone2

lastofthepatriots said:


> The Russians have learned that being friends with baniyas is like trying to be friends with a black cobra.They've shifted their cards, because a baniya can never be trusted.



Exactly why is the Pakistan state trust worthy ??


----------



## lastofthepatriots

wiseone2 said:


> Exactly why is the Pakistan state trust worthy ??



PA military establishment lays it's cards outright. 

The issue to be introspected by you Indians is why Indian Military establishment is not so transparent. You guys like to shift sides when it benefits you. You'll notice that you Hindus do not even have the word loyalty in your vocabulary, and If you use an Urdu word for an example you will forever be a tool or clown.


----------



## Storm Force

RUSSIA can choose

Pakistan with a population of 200 million a GDP of $285 billion & forex of $20 billion

OR

India with a population of 1.3 billion , GDP of $2.3 trillion & $385 billon in forex

NOW IF YOU WHERE RUSSIAN what woul you do ??????

THE WORLD is cuing up to do business with INDIA

Russia can stay with PAKISTAN no issue THEIR LOSS


----------



## wiseone2

lastofthepatriots said:


> PA military establishment lays it's cards outright.
> 
> The issue to be introspected by you Indians is why Indian Military establishment is not so transparent. You guys like to shift sides when it benefits you. You'll notice that you Hindus do not even have the word loyalty in your vocabulary, and If you use an Urdu word for an example you will forever be a tool or clown.



you had no issues sheltering terrorists who attacked your Cold War patron America



Storm Force said:


> RUSSIA can choose
> 
> Pakistan with a population of 200 million a GDP of $285 billion & forex of $20 billion
> 
> OR
> 
> India with a population of 1.3 billion , GDP of $2.3 trillion & $385 billon in forex
> 
> NOW IF YOU WHERE RUSSIAN what woul you do ??????
> 
> THE WORLD is cuing up to do business with INDIA
> 
> Russia can stay with PAKISTAN no issue THEIR LOSS



For some Pakistanis money does not matter when doing business or not doing business with India


----------



## lastofthepatriots

wiseone2 said:


> you had no issues sheltering terrorists who attacked your Cold War patron America
> 
> 
> 
> For some Pakistanis money does not matter when doing business or not doing business with India



Those cold war patrons should have given attention to the Mujahadeen instead of abandoning them after getting what they wanted. Their strategic thinking was very short-sighted. What does Pakistan have to do with that?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Syed1.

SleepingLion said:


> Bhai suna ha aallooo lagana sa bhi jalan kam hote ha... Burnol is out of stock...




Toothpaste lagana bhi aek acha totka hai



Storm Force said:


> RUSSIA can choose
> 
> Pakistan with a population of 200 million a GDP of $285 billion & forex of $20 billion
> 
> OR
> 
> India with a population of 1.3 billion , GDP of $2.3 trillion & $385 billon in forex
> 
> NOW IF YOU WHERE RUSSIAN what woul you do ??????
> 
> THE WORLD is cuing up to do business with INDIA
> 
> Russia can stay with PAKISTAN no issue THEIR LOSS



Butt hurt Indian spotted.


----------



## tarrar

Bharti media is full of RAW's paid wh**es.


----------



## New World

Storm Force said:


> RUSSIA can choose
> 
> Pakistan with a population of 200 million a GDP of $285 billion & forex of $20 billion
> 
> OR
> 
> India with a population of 1.3 billion , GDP of $2.3 trillion & *$385 billon in forex*
> 
> NOW IF YOU WHERE RUSSIAN what woul you do ??????
> 
> THE WORLD is cuing up to do business with INDIA
> 
> Russia can stay with PAKISTAN no issue THEIR LOSS



yesterday, you said that india has $400 billions. and now figure is $385 billions??

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mahmood Gaznavi

hmm


----------



## khanmubashir

dadeechi said:


> Here you go..
> 
> View attachment 362179
> 
> 
> http://morepen.com/contact-us.htm
> 
> http://morepen.com/Burnol.htm


u must have used it alot to have so many contacts

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Storm Force

New World said:


> yesterday, you said that india has $400 billions. and now figure is $385 billions??




Currencies flunctuate Bro.

Forex can be up or dow dependinmg on exchange trates and time in calender year


----------



## dadeechi

khanmubashir said:


> u must have used it alot to have so many contacts



I use it every day. Can't live without it.


----------



## New World

Storm Force said:


> Currencies flunctuate Bro.
> 
> Forex can be up or dow dependinmg on exchange trates and time in calender year


thats a very quick flow


----------



## 90ArsalanLeo

CleanWell said:


> America is going to be business as usual with Pakistan



Lmao its always the other way around like "Pakistan is going to be business as usual with America". Like some politician of yours once said america doesn't have friends or enemies just interests.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ZenBird

90ArsalanLeo said:


> Lmao its always the other way around like "Pakistan is going to be business as usual with America". Like some politician of yours once said america doesn't have friends or enemies just interests.



Yes that was Kissinger. As it should be, India particularly acts as a big kid and sees everything in black and white like threatening Russia because they have some business deals with Pakistan. This is not the mentality of a bania lol Maybe it's not a bania country after all.


----------

